

Gabor Cselle leaving Google - PStamatiou
http://blog.gaborcselle.com/2012/05/my-next-step.html

======
paul
Again :)

~~~
gaborcselle
For the 3rd time actually if you count not converting after my internship with
you.

~~~
franze
your HN profiles about section is out of date, just saying.

~~~
gaborcselle
Technically not until tomorrow which is my last day. Thanks for the reminder!

------
DigitalSea
Seems like everyone is leaving Google lately. Best of luck Gabor.

~~~
jerf
Nobody works at Google anymore, it's too crowded.

~~~
DigitalSea
I hear they have plenty of space over at AOL and Yahoo! though ;)

------
amirmansour
I thought people had an idea first before leaving!?!

~~~
staunch
If you did have an idea before leaving it'd still be wise to "have" the idea
after you left, out of an overabundance of legal caution.

~~~
gaborcselle
Good point - I wouldn't be too worried about Google's lawyercats (unless you
do something egregious) but for other companies this may be really important.

------
rdl
I wonder if people are staying for less of their earn-outs now than in the
past.

~~~
gaborcselle
I would guess I'm actually above average just based on my personal sample of
people who have gotten acquired.

~~~
jazzychad
meaning stayed longer than average?

------
nroman
Good luck. Hope to see you soon!

-Roman

------
natarius
welcome to the jungle...or even better:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg&ob=av3e](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg&ob=av3e)

